# R2O AQUARIUMS NEW CORAL SHIPMENT PICTURES!!! inside



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

amazing order ready for sale


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more........


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more.......


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more........


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

lpssssssssss


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

spssss...sss


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

dats..allllll


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh man.....I need to head down to Dundas St.!!

What are your prices ranges on the chalices, lobos and SPS colonies??


Thanks Ryan,

>jason


----------

